# Dreamt of working in Dubai, but !!!!!!



## kmsuresh99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi,

I left my previous accounting job in Qatar hoping that I can search a job in UAE and work in line with my passion of doing things smarter. But, now after almost two months in Dubai, desperately searching a job and my visit visa is about to expire. I didn't expect such a dryness...... No interview calls to mention as such... Shattered dreams!!!!!

Anybody has the same experience and outlived the situation to share which can motivate me to prepare for a second chance...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your profile says you are from the UAE. 

Why do you need a Visa ? Or are you really from somewhere else?

Do you have qualifications in your chosen field?


----------



## kmsuresh99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well. I am from India. I could not edit my profile details. I put uae by mistake


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

well I would say that there is a lot of competition for accounting jobs therefore I wouldn't have been surprised if the job hunt here is tough. Did you apply for Dubai jobs from Qatar? Got any feedback?


----------



## kmsuresh99 (Dec 30, 2013)

I applied from Qatar, but response was poor. I thought, of presence in Dubai would be better, so I moved to Dubai on visit visa. The point is that advertisements are not forthcoming as I expected.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

kmsuresh99 said:


> The point is that advertisements are not forthcoming as I expected.


Many people do not go to the trouble (or cost) of advertising. It is not necessary when you receive 50+ CV's a day..


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

kmsuresh99 said:


> I applied from Qatar, but response was poor. I thought, of presence in Dubai would be better, so I moved to Dubai on visit visa. The point is that advertisements are not forthcoming as I expected.


don't get me wrong but what did you expect? Vantage correctly pointed out that a lot of people apply for those positions and therefore it is easy for companies to choose the most suitable applicant.

In general I would say that it is important to somehow stick out of the crowd - either by a good business network or simply by having an outstanding CV. Of course a bit of luck is also very helpful 

I respect the boldness of your move to Dubai without any feedback to your applications but decisions like this shouldn't be made on wishes alone. Is there any chance to go back to Qatar? Same job or different one?


----------



## kmsuresh99 (Dec 30, 2013)

It was not the wish. It was my need, zeal and enthusiasm thinking of career advancements and freedom from the old recurring type of meaningless actions. You can't go back to Qatar unless you get an NOC in Qatar. There is two years ban and most companies won't give you an NOC. I want to live in Dubai, the city of the most happenings and I hold my spirit high since I know my intrinsic value would be realised one day.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry to say - but you have gone about this in totally the wrong way.
Firstly - fact of life - it is always easier to get a job whilst you still have one - employers prefer to hire people who are already working - as it proves that person is capable of doing their existing role (in theory!!).
Secondly - Dubai is a relatively small place (on World scale) and a lot of people want to come and mint gold here! 
This causes you two specific problems - you are Indian and you are in accounting - this is an incredibly overcrowded field, full of your fellow countrymen!
So, to improve your chances - you need to develop special skills that are in great demand - so that you are not the same as all the others. You also need to develop a network here - so that people will think of you when opportunities arise.
Special skills - no idea (I am not in accounting) - but things that spring to mind might be forensic accounting (I am sure a lot of companies are being ripped off here by their suppliers and employees) etc. etc.
Good luck with your job hunting!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kmsuresh99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Steve, you told the truth. Thank you. I hope an emerging of silver line out of the clouds one fine moment.


----------



## Jigga157 (Nov 26, 2013)

kmsuresh99, I am also on the same boat as you! I left my previous job because I couldn't meet the financial needs of my family. Using my final settlement, I arranged visa, airline ticket, and sharing accommodation with a friend for 3 months. Its been 1 1/2 months and I had just one call back and interview, for which I received a regret letter today.

I am from the accounting/finance domain with a degree and membership of professional qualifications. I also have over 3 years of relevant experience. Being brought up in the USA, my English writing and speaking skills are excellent. Still, I fail to receive interview calls even when applying to all major job boards and using Linkedin. My visa expires next month in February and I cant help but think what am I doing wrong? Why am I not able to get interview calls? Only there I can show them my confidence, skills, and abilities.

I'm still going to keep trying and would suggest the same for you. Its tough but persistence will get you somewhere. Being frustrated and worried will not. Good Luck.


----------



## kmsuresh99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Jigga157. I am leaving tomorrow as my visa expires thinking that once again I can come back hoping better luck next time. It is parts of life. As you pointed out, it is persistence (but it costs money dearly). Let us think that our best can still be infront of us. If you have never failed, you haven't tried anything new. So keep looking don't settle.


----------



## JumirahJack (Sep 4, 2013)

For me I personally wouldn't of quit my job just to relay on getting a job in the UAE you are always best off sticking at the job and applying for others whilst your still employed looks better on your CV.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

JumirahJack said:


> For me I personally wouldn't of quit my job just to relay on getting a job in the UAE you are always best off sticking at the job and applying for others whilst your still employed looks better on your CV.


well that's a helpful thing to say my dear brother...

to the OP and the other guy in his position surely your experience in the region and contacts here are a help. can you not speak to people you dealt with in your last jobs and put out feelers. if you can get personal recommendations or even just introductions from people you have worked with in the past then you will stand head and shoulders above other applicants who are unknown in the GCC. much, much easier than cold calling companies or applying "anonymously" (ie as an unknown/ unintroduced applicant) to an advertised job. 

I know that's the approach I prefer to take when selecting candidates for interview...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I mapped out a plan for years that finally landed me the job I truly wanted, but I never quit a job without another one lined up. Wouldn't a better plan be to do this on your annual 30 days leave? When I look for a candidate I rarely would choose the one that had a "hail Mary" approach to life. (A bit of American football analogy here, it IS the playoff season. A "hail Mary" is a pass made in desperation down the field with the hope your mans gets the ball).


----------



## kmsuresh99 (Dec 30, 2013)

Let me put it clearly. If a company won't give you NOC and will not allow you to change jobs, keep the passport under their custody and the country has a law stating that unless you have an NOC, you are banned for working in the country for two good years once you resign from present employment regardless of the years of service. So, if you find the job is miserable, what is your option, to stick there by grunting your teeth or quit and search? I am talking about Qatar Labour Law. Haven't you heard about Qatar where the 2022 world cup is going to happen.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

kmsuresh99 said:


> Let me put it clearly. If a company won't give you NOC and will not allow you to change jobs, keep the passport under their custody and the country has a law stating that unless you have an NOC, you are banned for working in the country for two good years once you resign from present employment regardless of the years of service. So, if you find the job is miserable, what is your option, to stick there by grunting your teeth or quit and search? I am talking about Qatar Labour Law. Haven't you heard about Qatar where the 2022 world cup is going to happen.


Mate, you had a job in Qatar. What the smart folk are saying is that had you stayed in that job while applying of positions in Dubai, you would stand a much better chance. Kapish?
Now you have nothing.

Lots of people work in jobs that are no longer fulfilling , but they don't quit until they've found another.

Its good advice, but you seem incapable of accepting it. Can't handle constructive criticism? Was this a reason you were miserable in your previous job?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jigga157 said:


> I also have over 3 years of relevant experience. Being brought up in the USA, my English writing and speaking skills are excellent. Still, I fail to receive interview calls even when applying to all major job boards and using Linkedin. My visa expires next month in February and I cant help but think what am I doing wrong? Why am I not able to get interview calls? Only there I can show them my confidence, skills, and abilities.
> 
> .


Had a similar experience when looking for a job few years back, and the answer to your question is you are not really doing anything wrong. If it is not a specialized position, getting an interview call is generally not a function of how smart you are or whether you are a good communicator or not.

Some bosses are threatened by someone being a better communicator than themselves. In such circles, being articulate is seen as being "over smart". 

I know people who pass over candidates who have been in the West for junior positions, they feel that such a person will be more likely to not tolerate BS that people from certain other backgrounds will accept.


----------



## Jigga157 (Nov 26, 2013)

JumeirahJack, Jumeirah Jim, XDoodle******, arabianhorse: Thank you for your views.

The reason I left my previous job is because it had been over 6 months that I was applying to positions in UAE and I did not receive one positive response from an employer, even when applying to very relevant positions. That coupled with financial difficulties and a overall very volatile law and order situation led me to believe that I should visit for a longer duration (3 months) and also that being in the local country would be beneficial as I can attend interviews and am available immediately.

Thank you for the advice you all have given, but it was a decision on my own part. A risk that I decided to take, as I am still very young (24 years old) and can afford a mess up. I certainly wont be leaving a job before getting another one, ever again. However I'm still here and applying everyday, hoping I end up somewhere. I have about 7 different contacts here, but unfortunately most aren't in senior positions with decision making powers, but still are trying to help.

Tropicana, thanks for sharing your view. Unfortunately life isnt fair and we will all face people with different viewpoints in life and other general misconceptions. Some intimidated by others, some careless of others. The MENA market is quite different from others and I feel that this tough time for me is an investment to see how long I last. I'll continue what I am doing and hope for the best.


----------

